# DTG Printer with Lowest Maintainence



## goldenprints (Dec 23, 2016)

I am a printer that is consistently getting requests, for orders of 20 or fewer shirts. I want to buy a DTG machine which has the lowest maintenance possible. Preferably something that I could use maybe once a week which also has white ink. I was wondering which machine would be the best for something like, that which company makes DTG printers with the lowest maintenance required.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

goldenprints said:


> I am a printer that is consistently getting requests, for orders of 20 or fewer shirts. I want to buy a DTG machine which has the lowest maintenance possible. Preferably something that I could use maybe once a week which also has white ink. I was wondering which machine would be the best for something like, that which company makes DTG printers with the lowest maintenance required.


No DTG is going to be good to have with 1 time a week use. Not only will you be risking clogs and ink separation issue you will have a hard time recouping the maintenance costs with so little printing.

I'm sure someone will try to sell you one but you will regret it if you have white ink in a once a week machine.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

goldenprints said:


> I am a printer that is consistently getting requests, for orders of 20 or fewer shirts. I want to buy a DTG machine which has the lowest maintenance possible. Preferably something that I could use maybe once a week which also has white ink. I was wondering which machine would be the best for something like, that which company makes DTG printers with the lowest maintenance required.




If you are only planning to use the printer once a week your return on investment would not make sense.

You would be much better off contracting out your work till you get a large enough steady volume to justify making the investment.

There are dtg printers available that can be shut off completely for 2 weeks without clog issues.

_


----------



## ezlogos (Jan 21, 2015)

white ink is the problem aft 24 hrs of sitting all of the ink in the lines needs to be purged. By nature the white ink settles. i use a brother gt-3 381 and lights all the time no issues. Maintenance is required prior to printing darks, so we try and gang up all of the dark jobs together.


----------



## wolfpupthreads (Mar 28, 2017)

Would the Omniprint Freejet 330TX not be a good option for this guy?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

ezlogos said:


> white ink is the problem aft 24 hrs of sitting all of the ink in the lines needs to be purged. By nature the white ink settles. i use a brother gt-3 381 and lights all the time no issues. Maintenance is required prior to printing darks, so we try and gang up all of the dark jobs together.



Not needed to do on the Epson F2000. The Epson F2000 can be shut off completely at the end of a print day and left off for up to 2 weeks without any white ink issues.

_


----------



## ezlogos (Jan 21, 2015)

if i was only doing 20 shirts a week and need darks i would look into oki transfers. no maintenance on this machine. but not dtg


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

aT TWENTY SHIRTS A WEEK


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

We agree. With only 20 shirts a week and printing once a week the ROR on a machine and the other incidentals that go with it is questionable. On the upside, as you have business, you probably already have a blank inventory, so greater part of your gross could go towards debt retirement. It could work out over a year to a year and a half, depending on your machine and set-p costs. Still, contracting out, until you have a steady flow, maximizes your profit and minimizes your expenses


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

I would stay away from the Oki. I personally know two guys/shops with it and both hate it. At first they both talked so highly of the machine. Then I got my F2000 and the first thing they asked is if I had broker pricing for it. I asked why? Then both admitted to the frustration of the Oki. From the transfers pealing up, to the transfer shifting. Then they said the materials were expensive. So check into that before you buy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

